#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-01
<plod> hi
<markjones> hello
<plod> how b
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-02
<nullox> _thy_condemn_da_guy_in_the_sky_
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-03
<spectei> hey all
<brobostigon> afternoonings all
<p_masho> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wikileaks&x=0&y=0
<ianto> Heh wikileaks IP
<p_masho> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/efrej/wikileaks_at_amazon_only_joking_books_dont_make/
<p_masho> GOnna be good for business.. "Right we cant have your servers under american plitical jurastriction....."
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-04
<brobostigon> morning all.
<brobostigon> afternoonings Mr__T and spectre
<spectre> hey!
<spectre> brobostigon, do you know any school kids interested in welsh and linux ?
<Mr__T> bonjour mein herr
<brobostigon> spectre: sorry, no.
<brobostigon> Mr__T: moin.
<spectre> well, if anyone else does... apertium, google code in :)
<brobostigon> half french half german.
<Mr__T> hehe
 * brobostigon returned
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2010-12-05
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well all.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-12-03
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> wales 6  - 0 australia, :)
<brobostigon> wales 6 - 10 australia :(
<brobostigon> wales 6 - 22 australia :(
<brobostigon> ohwell, wales 18 - 24 australia. full time.
<ianto> Most unfortunate :(
<brobostigon> agreed, :(, they did well though.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-26
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-27
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2012-11-29
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-12-01
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
